

Would there be interest in an attachment manager extension for gmail - biturd

Do fellow HN'ers feel there would be a need for attachment management in gmail/Google Apps For Domains (GAD) ?<p>Gmail/GAD has no method in which you can delete attachments. The only method I have found is to load the account into an IMAP client and manage attachments.<p>Many people abuse email for attachments.  This creates work for me to decide if I want to load the account into an IMAP client and manage the attached file by deletion, archiving, or otherwise.  Do I really need to save all the images that are forwarded to me by friends? However, there may be important textual information in the email that would prevent outright deletion.<p>Would there be interest in a plug-in/system that scanned incoming and outgoing emails, looked for attached files, removed them, sent them to a remote secure storage, and injected a link into the email.<p>Outbound messages would have a semi private link so the sender could access the file at all times.<p>Inbound attachments would be a password protected area only the account holder has access to.<p>With the current free amount of gmail storage, there should be enough storage, sans attachments, to last a lifetime.<p>I have not looked at the gmail/GAD API to know if this is even possible.  A service could do it, but would require the account holders credentials and timing of access could cause race conditions.<p>Am I filling a void that is not a problem, or is this indeed really a problem?
======
michaeldhopkins
I would not use it, and I am a heavy Gmail and GAfyD user.

